# Well, here come the girls.....



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

..sorry they are blurred - kittens, hey?!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

aww lovely as per usual  

must come and pinch um soon xxx


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Grrr Ems!!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww they are lovely. xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they are beautiful.xxxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lovey kitens, gorgeous eye colour


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Fireblade xxxx

Thank you Bee112 too!!!


----------



## thai's mum (Aug 27, 2008)

awwwww, they are stunners!!!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous babies they are,are you keeping any?Great pics too


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous babies as always


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful babies.....


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What beautiful babies they are.


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Gorgeous babies they are,are you keeping any?Great pics too


Thanks, eveyone!

The apricot girl we bred and are keeping. The seal and seal tortie are new additions to our home, future 'wifeys' for the Boys!


----------

